# Santa, this year please please please bring me...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... what was spotted at an OPC this afternooon:


























[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

OPC = 'Offensive Porsche Cars' ?

Vile colour scheme.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Vile colour scheme.


Even though I don't think it's 'vile' (it would look awesome out on track IMO!), for me the colour scheme comes secondary to what the car can do. 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

love it and love the the colour!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It not Terry's its mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think I'd prefer the Orange & Black rather than the Black & Orange


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Speed, or indeed performance, is not everything.

It'll, no doubt, be popular in places like Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> ... what was spotted at an OPC this afternooon:


Bugger...I can't believe someone else has ordered the same spec!

I'm cancelling mine tomorrow!

H


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wow! AND you get a free ironing board too...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> Wow! AND you get a free ironing board too...


you would also get free driving lessons.. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Vile colour scheme.
> ...


Oh boy, someone is gonna be chuffed very soon.   

Anyone who doesn't 'get it', doesn't really get the whole ethos of cars.

I was wondering why Amanda was all secretive last week.

Not so sure about orange on black - think I'd like the green one please..

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/204242/porsche_911_gt3_rs.html


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

& some people think the 997 Turbo is bling :lol:

Love the car, hate the colour. The 996 GT3RS looked far better but agree the 997 will of course be the better performer. What's with the stickers rear of the back wheels?? & the Orange end caps on the ironing board.

Why make such an awesome car so in your face?? it hardly needs to be shouty. If i could get one though?? of course i fecking would in any colour


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> & some people think the 997 Turbo is bling :lol:


Paul, I think you have completely mis-understood what 'Bling' is.

The GT3RS bucks all that is 'Bling'. There are no shiney big wheels, no luxury interior with toys and gadgets. You certainly wouldn't catch the likes of P Diddy, 50 Cent or any of those other f*cking idiots, driving a GT3RS. They would go for the Turbo, or the Carrera GT if they were really rich.

The GT3RS looks like is exactly what it is - A car designed purely and simply for motorsport, hence the motorsport style colour shemes.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > & some people think the 997 Turbo is bling :lol:
> ...


lol couldn't agree more. The GT3RS should be in White though just like it's little brother.


----------

